# Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?



## Gartenfreund2 (9. Sep. 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

von meinen selbstgebauten Eisfreihalter halte ich nicht viel, die schaffen es zwar die Wasseroberfläche mehrere Wochen Eisfrei zu halten, aber frieren dann später doch komplett zu. So war ich letzten Winter dazu gezwungen eine Notlösung zu finden und weil bei mir kein Strom (Heizung/Pumpe/Sprudler) im Winter zum Einsatz kommt, habe ich einpaar Holzbretter ins Wasser gesteckt. Nachdem das Loch wieder zugefroren war und einige Zentimeter dick, konnte man im Eis die ganzen Luftblasen sehen, die aus dem Holz kammen und eingefroren waren. Es ist auch kein einziger Fisch umgekommen .

 



Der Gedanke ist, dass das Holz Atmungsaktiv ist und somit einen Gasaustausch ermöglichen kann. Somit können auch die giftigen Gase aus dem Teich entweichen.

Kann ich einen Baumstamm von 50cm Durchmesser und 50cm Länge im Winter in den Teich tun und somit wäre der Gasaustausch dauerhaft gesichert ?


----------



## Joerg (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Gartenfreund,
vorbeugend kann man auch dafür Sorgen, dass weniger Gase entstehen.
Eine Abdeckung aus Styrodur hilft sehr gut, damit sich erst gar nicht eine dicke Eisschicht bildet.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*

:?...also ich weiß nicht, ob das so funktioniert...und einen Baumstamm mit der Länge und Dicke zum Gasaustausch auch im Winter, weil atmungsaktiv!? - na ich weiß nicht...und ob die eingefroren Luftblasen, tatsächlich Sauerstoff beinhalteten, kann ich nun auch nicht einschätzen...das Röhricht in großen Gewassern auf Grund ihrer Vielzahl einen Gasaustausch gewährleisten können, habe ich auch schon gehört, aber ein toter Baum?...:?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*

Moin Joerg,

sowas wie Laub kommt bei mir gar nicht erst in den Teich und das was abfault kumt raus.

Da ist es wohl mit einer Styrodurplatte nicht getan, weil die von unter zufrieren würde wie meine Eisfreihalter und das Eis somit an dieser Stelle doppelt so dicke wäre wie bei meinem Eisfreihalter. Da müsste ich ja dann den ganzen Teich abdecken und müsste mir relativ viel davon kaufen und muss es auch das ganze Jahr über irgendwo lagern können und und und........und wenn ich lese das sogar der Hersteller von dem Styrodur schreibt, dass die Platten Schadstoffe in Verdindung mit Wasser abgeben, dann kommt bei mir sowas erst recht nicht rein. Damit will ich nicht behauptet, dass das Styropor keine Schadstoffe freisetzt, aber die die freigesetzt werden sind wesentlich geringer/unschädlicher als beim Styrodor. Und ausserdem, wie kann eine Styrodorplatte einen Gasaustausch ermöglichen?



Hi Zacky,
ich habe mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Die Blasen die eingefroren sind, steigen direkt aus dem Holz nach oben an die Wasseroberfläche und somit denke ich das dort nicht nur Sauerstoff sondern auch Faulgase durchgelassen werden. Der Sauerstoff dürfte von den Unterwasserpflanzen erzeugt werden.



Da jetzt einfach so Holz reinzu tun bin ich ja auch nicht einfach so drauf gekommen, sondern nur, weil ein Bekannter das schon seit min. 8 Jahren so tut.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*

na gut, wenn es funktioniert hat, ist es ja eine feine Sache...man lernt halt nie aus :smoki


----------



## Joerg (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*

In einem etwas sterilen Koiteich besteht meist keine große Notwendigkeit die Faulgase entweichen zu lassen. Eisfreihalter bringen womöglich genau das Grad an Abkühlung, was zu viel ist.

Unter den Styrodurplatten bikdet sich normalerweise kein Eis, da sie direkt auf der Oberfläche liegen.
Der größte Wärmeverlust entsteht in der Regel auch über Verdunstung. 
Noppenfolie ist da schon sehr hilfreich.

Zwischen den Platten ist ein Spalt, aus dem Gase auch entweichen können.
Meist wird ein Sichtfenster aus Doppelstegplatten mit eingeplant.
Dort kan man die Koi beobachten, füttern und etwas Licht für die Pflanzen fällt auch ein.

Ein Baumstam hat im Vergleich sehr wenig Oberfläche, an der Gase entweichen können.


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*

Das Holz kann den 'Eisdruck' etwas aufnehmen, in Pools verrichtet es dort gute Dienste. Es sollte dann aber auch etwas mehr als eine Latte sein.
Ansonsten kannst Du den Gas'austausch' vergessen. Oder nimmst Du etwa das dünne Balsa-Holz? 
Ein weiterer Vorteil von Holz ist auch, dass das Eis in einem 'normalen' Winter ringsum das Holz nicht so dick wird und daher auch etwas eher wieder auftaut. (Auch zu beobachten ringsum das __ Schilfrohr, etc.)
Wie weiter oben schon angesprochen: Die Faulgase müssen entweichen können.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*

Morgen Männer,

ich war im Urlaub und erst gestern wieder gekommen, deswegen die späte Meldung.

Danke für die Tipps Joerg. Bei Bedarf komme ich nochmal drauf zurück, aber diesen Winter werde ich es wohl mit Holz probieren.

Carsten, ich will nicht das dünne Balsa-Holz verwenden , sonder Buche, Eiche, Kiefer oder Fichte. Hab von jedem Holz genug Stämme hier liegen . Ich dachte daran 1m² von meinen 20m² Oberfläche mit den Baumstämmen abzudecken. Das würde etwa 5 Baumstämme von 50cm Durchmesser entsprechen. Und wenn die dann noch den Eisdruck etwas senken bzw. aufnehmen, dann ist das ja auch ein Vorteil. Zudem denke ich das 1m² Holz im Vergleich zu 0,14m² Eisfreihalten ausreichen sollten. Wenn es bei dem Bekannten funktioniert, warum nicht auch bei mir?!?!?!


----------



## koifischfan (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*



> Nachdem das Loch wieder zugefroren war und einige Zentimeter dick, konnte man im Eis die ganzen Luftblasen sehen, die aus dem Holz kammen und eingefroren waren.


Und wo ist da der Austausch?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holz anstatt Eisfreihalter?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Und wo ist da der Austausch?



Im Holz! Wie schon beschrieben! Physik dürfte ja bekannt sein!


----------

